# Large tree branch made hole in shed roof



## 73andsane (Sep 5, 2008)

My shed had a new tar paper roof installed 3 yrs. ago. Now a hole about 6 or 7" is there with the branch still hanging in it. I doubt if any contractor will want such a small job so I'm open to suggestions as to who and how can I repair this myself? My insurance already sent me a check so I can buy materials (glue, etc.) to have my son do it (even though he is LESS than handy). What do you think? I researched something called JB PVC roofing and Home depot has these rather cheaply. My shed is 75 yrs old but quite usable. Roof is flat with slight drop towards back wall.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

How big is the shed? Did the branch go through the plywood? You would be suprised at what contractors will do, not everyone will chase the big jobs. If you have some pics that would be handy.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

ohioweaver said:


> My shed had a new tar paper roof installed 3 yrs. ago. Now a hole about 6 or 7" is there with the branch still hanging in it. I doubt if any contractor will want such a small job so I'm open to suggestions as to who and how can I repair this myself? My insurance already sent me a check so I can buy materials (glue, etc.) to have my son do it (even though he is LESS than handy). What do you think? I researched something called JB PVC roofing and Home depot has these rather cheaply. My shed is 75 yrs old but quite usable. Roof is flat with slight drop towards back wall.


 Take a piece of sheet metal drill a hole in each corner spread some roof cement around the edges not where the hole is or you will see the roof mastic from the inside screw that down. Then mastic the metal on the roof all the way around take some 4' roof tape lay it in the bed of mastic top coat the tape but don't build it up to high just thin layers of roof cement whole job about 50 bucks


----------



## 73andsane (Sep 5, 2008)

*Gentlemen, how nice of you!*

I should have told you that I'm 76 and the only reason I saw this was from my upstairs window. I can't take a picture of it. But the one who gave me directions is exactly what I will pass on to who ever I find that will do it. Other than the cost and time to go buy the materials, if I offered $200. to the man do you think that would be sufficient? I don't wish to just ask what he wants because if I state that fixed income is just that, then I will tell him what money I have to spend?:yes:


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

ohioweaver said:


> I should have told you that I'm 76 and the only reason I saw this was from my upstairs window. I can't take a picture of it. But the one who gave me directions is exactly what I will pass on to who ever I find that will do it. Other than the cost and time to go buy the materials, if I offered $200. to the man do you think that would be sufficient? I don't wish to just ask what he wants because if I state that fixed income is just that, then I will tell him what money I have to spend?:yes:


 That repair shouldn't take more than an hour. For $200.00 if you lived closer I would come do it.Don't be taken advantage of.Good luck to you


----------



## 73andsane (Sep 5, 2008)

*Dear Mr. Smith*

I have a couple of questions--please write to me at [email protected] Diane:thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah for $200 is almost worth the drive to, Ohio?


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

ohioweaver said:


> I have a couple of questions--please write to me at [email protected] Diane:thumbup:


 Your e-mail is coming back


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Yeah for $200 is almost worth the drive to, Ohio?


 Yeah right if gas was alittle cheaper I could use a road trip :thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

No kidding. But then I would probably feel bad since screwing down a piece of metal and mastic and membrane over it is hardly 200 worth of material and time.


----------

